# triple sill plate in basement 5" gap



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

need to board an icf basement that has a triple sil plate at the top of the wall. It has been spray foamed right up so screwing some 2x to the joist will be tough and messy. Will a corner with a gap of 5" be prone to cracking along the ceiling and wall intersection? Was looking at the trimtex corner blocking bead but no one stocks it here and would take to long to get in.


----------

